# Duyuru > Kültür >  Uluslararası Caz Konseri

## ceydaaa

uluslararasi-caz-gunu-konseri_610817_340_226.jpgBakan Çelik, galadaki konuşmasına, "Dünyanın başkenti İstanbul'a hoş geldiniz" diyerek başladı. 

Kültür Bakanı olarak bugün bir ayrıcalıkla Türkçe'de bir değişiklik yapacağını dile getiren Çelik, şöyle devam etti:

"Bizim demokrasimiz ve ekonomimiz kötü, dış politikamız zayıf olduğu zamanlarda yaşayan bir deyim vardı. Kim aykırı bir söz söylese, 'caz yapma' derlerdi. Artık Türkiye tüm dünyaya, kendi vatandaşlarına olduğu gibi barış, kardeşlik, hürriyet ve adalet mesajı veriyor. Onun için 'caz yapma' deyimini kaldırıyorum. İstediğiniz kadar caz yapabilirsiniz. Afrika'nın derinliklerinden New Orleans'a ulaşan, oradan da tüm dünyaya yayılan bu barış, kardeşlik ve hürriyet çağrısı bugün İstanbul'a geldi. İstanbul'a gelen bu çağrıyı ben de Suriye'deki masum çocuklara hediye ediyorum."

Müzik direktörlüğünü John Beasley'nin üstlendiği Uluslararası Caz Günü Konseri'nde, ünlü piyanist ve UNESCO İyi Niyet Elçisi Herbie Hancock başta olmak üzere, Wayne Shorter, Diane Reeves, Marcus Miller, Al Jarreau, Joss Stone, Terri Lyne Carrington, Hugh Masekela ve ünlü birçok isim sahne aldı. AA

----------

